# Clen info



## caromelcream (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello, I am new here and have read so much about using clen. I wanted to clarify a few things though. 

1. Do anyone know how to measure 20mcg from 200mcg of liquid clen? 

2. I am ordering 200mcg of liquid clen today and I wanted to know if that is too high for a woman?

3. Should I ise it for 2 weeks on and 2 weeks off or 3 weeks on and 3 weeks off?

I would like to lose 10lbs for Miami on New Years. Is it possible to keep the wight off after using clen and if so how?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 1, 2009)

caromelcream said:


> Hello, I am new here and have read so much about using clen. I wanted to clarify a few things though.
> 
> 1. Do anyone know how to measure 20mcg from 200mcg of liquid clen?
> 
> ...


 
whats ure weight and height? Training experience? Whats ure diet like and how long ahve u been on it? 

Your questions (such as loosing weight and not putting it back on) sound very beginner like which leads me to say that you should use diet, exercise and proper supplementation (perhaps E/C) rather than steroids...
Even with the clen, if your diet isnt proper, you will not loose weight...


----------



## nni (Dec 1, 2009)

clen is not a supplement, moved...


----------



## caromelcream (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi, I am 195, I usually work aout 4-5 days a week doing 45mins-1hr of cardio and light weight training 3-4 days per week. I havent worked out in 3 weeks since I hurt my knee. My diet is mainly tofu and a veggie or fish and veggies, nuts and little fruit if any. I do not count calories, carbs or fat. My question about "loosing and gaining back" meant that I have heard that after taking supplements to lose weight it usually comes right back and sometimes more. I don't want to put in a lot of hard work for both diet and exercise to blow back up.



crazy_enough said:


> whats ure weight and height? Training experience? Whats ure diet like and how long ahve u been on it?
> 
> Your questions (such as loosing weight and not putting it back on) sound very beginner like which leads me to say that you should use diet, exercise and proper supplementation (perhaps E/C) rather than steroids...
> Even with the clen, if your diet isnt proper, you will not loose weight...


----------



## caromelcream (Dec 1, 2009)

my weight is 195 and my height is 5'6 I am a female.


----------



## Built (Dec 1, 2009)

caromelcream said:


> Hi, I am 195, I usually work aout 4-5 days a week doing 45mins-1hr of cardio and light weight training 3-4 days per week.


This is not a particularly effective way to try to lose weight. 


caromelcream said:


> I havent worked out in 3 weeks since I hurt my knee.


Case in point: you're doing too much impact work while heavy; it's too hard on your body. 



caromelcream said:


> my weight is 195 and my height is 5'6 I am a female.





caromelcream said:


> My diet is mainly tofu and a veggie or fish and veggies, nuts and little fruit if any. *I do not count calories, carbs or fat.*


This is your main problem. 

Fix this and you will achieve your goals. Fail to fix this and I guarantee you long term failure. 


caromelcream said:


> My question about "loosing and gaining back" meant that I have heard that after taking supplements to lose weight it usually comes right back and sometimes more. I don't want to put in a lot of hard work for both diet and exercise to blow back up.



Until you get your diet worked out, nothing will help you keep the weight off. 

Link in my sig on getting started will tell you how to start monitoring your diet. I suggest you read it and post up some numbers so we can help you achieve your goals.


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 2, 2009)

Built said:


> This is not a particularly effective way to try to lose weight.
> 
> Case in point: you're doing too much impact work while heavy; it's too hard on your body.
> 
> ...


 
Built saved me lots of typing! ;o) 

Diet is 90% of the game when Ure trying to shed pounds or drop bodyfat. 
Unless you are very muscular, it would be safe and better for your overall health to drop your bodyweight a bit to ease up on your articulations and heart. 

Without knowing your caloric intake as well as what your body needs for maintenance, its very difficult to undertake the task of dropping bodyfat without gaining it back. Sure, crash dieting may enable you to drop weight (READ: pounds, not body fat, which in turn often means lean mass is lost when crash dieting) but you will gain it back unless you graps a hold of your caloric intake. 

Clen is NOT for you at this point, esp. since its not the kindest thing to your heart.


----------

